# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  ПРИГЛАШАЕМ ВАС на спектакль с участием всех зрителей «Самое заветное желание»

## Светик

• 10 января в 16.00

Самые заветные желания — это мечты, которые живут в наших сердцах. Снежная Королева превращает их в хрупкие снежинки и хранит в своем заколдованном дворце, чтобы они не растаяли раньше времени.
Служат Снежной Королеве небесные звери. В Год Овцы на землю спускается волшебная овечка. Снежная Королева отдаст свои снежинки овечке только тогда, когда вы докажете ей, что в вашем сердце живет мечта.
Своей волшебной палочкой овечка превратит хрупкие снежинки в волшебные цветы и подарит их тем, у кого есть самое заветное желание.
Но впереди у овечки множество испытаний. Если вы поможете ей справиться с волком и перевоспитать бабу Ягу, она пройдет через лес и принесет всем свои волшебные цветы.

Праздник пройдет в центре «Вдохновение» по адресу: Москва, ул. Новозаводская, д. 8,

(м. Фили)

подробнее — http://www.vdohnovim.com/contacts/

Стоимость билета 700 руб. (один родитель + ребенок).

ВНИМАНИЕ! Доплата за второго ребенка или родителя 300 руб.

Предварительная запись по телефонам: +7 985 779 8579 – Вадим, +7 985 221 5562 – Елена

Подробности на сайте http://k-mudrosti.ru

----------

